# Ib1200



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

With the great performance of the IB3800 sub-c cells IB has been able to offer this great performance in it's 2/3A 1200 cell. For those looking for the best performing mini cells this is the cell of choice. 


Attached is a guide to the packs we carry currently.


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Is SMC currently matching the IB1200's or are these just from the factory? If not, are the any plans to do so in the very near future?


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Brian at this time were not matching the IB1200 because we don't feel there is a big gain in matching these smaller cells. The perfromance of this cell is very good as it is. We may consider matching thm in the future.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just ran a pack in My BRP Pro stock car on the road course. They are good new track record and it was only the thrid cycle.

Power Push will be matching them soon. What is nice there they cycle them in and then match so Your ready to go fast out of the box!!!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Bud what are you charging these cells at and how many times a day have you run them? Are they going to be a "durable" cell? I'm looking into some new 2/3 A cells now that I have my V2 together and it seems these are cheaper all over than GPs but do they hold up?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Guys, 
I just got my 1200 IBs from Push Power or the weekend......what a diifferent it made for me. I am not sure what Tony did to them, but they sure had more power coming off the corners then GP 1100. 

Thanks Tony


----------



## wcrotty (Sep 25, 2001)

How do the IB1200 compair to the gp1100s?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Better much!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

SOOOOO-is that your secret in the Main Tang?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Maybe I was much faster....You cant beat them. Tony has not let me down yet :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

You were much faster Tang ! Now get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Ok, ok, they're better............anybody want to answer my original questions now then?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

2.5 amps to 3 amps. I run twice a race day. One racer just left them in his car and repeaked each run and he said they were better each time. I plan on doing that this next weekend to see what it does.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

TangTester said:


> Maybe I was much faster....


YES-you were!! See ya Sunday!!


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

OvalmanPA said:


> Bud what are you charging these cells at and how many times a day have you run them? Are they going to be a "durable" cell? I'm looking into some new 2/3 A cells now that I have my V2 together and it seems these are cheaper all over than GPs but do they hold up?


 
It's very hard to say how these will hold up as they are relatively new. I know that the racers we have sold them to as receiver packs really like them.

Try a pack and see what it does. They are cheaper than GPs so it's worth a try.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanks Bud, that's what I needed to know. The put in car and leave them there is what I actually had planned so I don't have to change them each race since I gotta use tape. I'll have to try some cells and see what happens. Please post your findings from trying this.


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

The latest IB1200s have been improved to give the mini racers even higher average voltage while keeping the capacity the same. 

They are available from www.battlepack.com which did some 20 amp testing on this latest batch and provided us with a real cool graph. The jpeg is to big to post here but you can email me [email protected] and I can email it to you.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

www.battlepack.com AKA Hilltop Batteries know their stuff when it comes to batteries. And Steve Hill and his wife are some of the most helpful people you would want to meet. Thanks for the update Danny. I've been VERY happy with GP1100's but I'll be trying the IB's for sure. You can also view the graph here:
http://www.battlepack.com/images/ib1200.jpg


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

We have had allot of reports that the IB1200s have been faster than the GP1100s and that was before this latest tweak.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

How are y'all storing these IB 1200 cells from one weekend to the next? Fully charged or discharged?


----------



## 18_python (Oct 16, 2005)

Do you have any packs that will fit the mini t?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I store mine with the charge that I finished the race with.


----------

